# Blow Dryer Issues??



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Hello Everyone!!!

As my wife and I reflect upon my last trip out, and begin to prepare for the Thanksgiving weekend trip, we are seeking clarification on an issue our dealer told us about.

During our walkthrough at the dealership, they told my wife not to use a standard house hold hair dryer because it may trip off some of the other appliances.

Please advise. I mean it is ridiculous to think that one may have to go a weekend, or heaven forbid a week, without the hair care essentials!!!!!

At this point, I'm just happy to have hair!!!

Thanks

Jason


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

As you can see in my sig, I camp with three ladies and they all use the hairdryer. I shave my head clean, so I don't have any issues with hair care









I could see tripping a breaker if, say, you were using the microwave, a toaster or a coffeemaker along with the hairdryer. By shutting of any other appliances that draw a large current, she should be fine using a hairdryer.

If your DW looks good, she'll feel good and you'll have a much better day









Mike


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I agree with Mike. If her hairdryer is drawing more than 15 amps, it must be pretty big. I think, but am not sure, that all the outlets are 15 amp outlets, maybe even 20 amp. I'll check tomorrow. Either way, it should'nt trip a breaker unless you are running the microwave, A/C, or other high draw appliance at the same time.

Tim


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

My wife uses the hair dryer, no problems. You might have issues if you are running the micro at the same time.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

A typical hairdryer is 1500-1800 watts. Depending on what other loads are happening, it may be a problem. My wife just bought a fancy new ionic type thingy that I believe is only about 1400 watts, really quiet and about $100, but that is her business, so it has to last.
Hairdryers are huge energy guzzlers, but the women love them.
How about getting your wife a nice new hat for camping







or she can try Mike's hair method.

Kevin


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

This brings up the next question, "how to size the generator to the hair dryer or do we only camp at plug-in sites??" Also don't forget the curling iron with a teen daughter it's a must. Kirk


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

I've used our travel hair dryer with the coffee maker running and AC and never had a problem. Haven't had the microwave going at the same time, but if I'm drying my hair, I'm usually not cooking at the same time. Oh, I guess I'm not cooking much ANY of the time.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Every time my wife turns on her blowdryer while in the TT our lights dim, circuits blow, the substation goes down and we knock power generators off-line. Still, she looks fabulous...

Here I am carrying her dryer to the TT while accompanied by Mog, our half-man, half-dog. He's his own best friend...










Reverie


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

My wife takes a shower combs the hair, adds a little gunk and bang, done.

Look at what poor Reverie has to haul around, holy cow, is it big enough?


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

LMAO at Reverie's post!!! What an image to post.

I don't need a hair dryer... though I do sort of need the Hair Club for men!


----------



## ktmrder (Sep 24, 2004)

We have not used these yet, but bought a 12v hair dryer and curling iron. INterested to see how they work. This way no hook ups no gen I can still do my hair!!!

Cami


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Is that a hair dryer or a JATO (Jet Assisted Take Off - sorry). I guess it might help on the hills...


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

It would help as long as the extension cord stays connected...

Reverie


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

No issue for using a hair dry drier. My wife has only popped the camping ground breaker once.

Had the electric heater going as well as the hair dryer...well the coffee maker too ooops.









No big deal. Just turned them off and rest the breaker outside.









Thor


----------

